
SXSW 2010 for Hackers - jolie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sxsw_2010_for_hackers.php
======
aditya
How do people afford to go to SXSW?

~$500 ticket + ~$500 airfare + ~$1k hotels = ~$2k of expenses that could let
you do a lot of other things?

Even sharing hotels and/or crashing on a friends couch wouldn't work too
well...

~~~
jolie
Get on a panel, ticket's free. Look on Craigslist, lodging for the week is
less than $500. Or if you're going for business purposes, just expense it.

~~~
PStamatiou
Last year was my first year and while I paid for a pass ($425 early) and
airfare (I think I found $320 ATL -> AUS last year), I ended up splitting a
loft with 5 guys above a bar on 6th street. They were all Internet/hacker
types so it wasn't random. We paid about $300 each for the week. This year I'm
trying the other side of things and am getting a room for 4 in the Hilton..
should be just shy of $500/person for the week.

Those that haven't been to SXSW before might like this post of mine about it
all: [http://paulstamatiou.com/thoughts-on-sxswi-2009-from-a-
first...](http://paulstamatiou.com/thoughts-on-sxswi-2009-from-a-first-timer)

------
steveklabnik
I'm super excited for SXSW. This is the first time I'll have ever gone to one
of the big, national conferences. This stuff all sounds pretty cool.

Any advice from you seasoned conference goers?

~~~
wmf
If they're having it, don't miss "how to rawk SXSW".

~~~
jolie
They are having it!

I wrote a list of 10 awesome things for n00bs to do, too:
<http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/sxsw_2010_for_noobs.php>

